# Physical



## Amsdell (24 Jun 2005)

I am a 23 year old woman, in alright physical shape as I believe.  I have my physical this wednesday and although I'm not too worried about the situps, the hand grip or the step test, the pushups are my cause for concern.  I tend to arch my back slightly when performing the movements in order to retain my balance and due to that my knees tend to inadvertently touch the floor if I go down too low.  If anyone can give me any advice I'd much appreciate it.   

Also, to all the ladies; how did you find your physical test to be?  Was it more difficult than you thought or was it easy?


----------



## bonitabelle (24 Jun 2005)

I'm 28 and felt that I was in alright shape, but I failed the push-ups the first time. I couldn't do them all.  The grip, sit ups and step test were all fairly easy.  I just kept practising the push-ups and when I went back to redo the test, I did fine.  You are going to have to almost touch the ground though, so I would keep praticing them, it does help.  

The best advice I can give you is to try your best and keep thinking positive, and if you do happen not to pass it, listen to the advice that they will give you and practice until the re-test.  

Sorry I can't be much help.  Good luck on Wednesday!


----------



## Amsdell (24 Jun 2005)

I guess I'll work mainly on my back muscles to strengthen them at the gym.  I'm nervous about failing the test because I've been told there's a possibility of me being able to do my training over the summer in the city and but that such an arrangement will take some work on my recruiter's part.  I don't intend to waste all that effort by failing but at the same time I'm not as sure of my success as I was prior to finding out what sort of pushups were required.


----------



## ExistancE (24 Jun 2005)

Were one to fail the physical is there a set date for a re-test or is it agreed upon? Also you don't mention chinups. I was under the impression those were part of the physical. If anyone could answer those questions it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## FredDaHead (24 Jun 2005)

ExistancE said:
			
		

> Were one to fail the physical is there a set date for a re-test or is it agreed upon? Also you don't mention chinups. I was under the impression those were part of the physical. If anyone could answer those questions it would be appreciated. Thanks.



If one were to fail, they can take the test one week (seven days) after the first try. It's recommended you wait longer (so you have time to train) but if time is of the essence, the minimum is a week.

As for chinups, they're not part of the physical.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (24 Jun 2005)

"Also you don't mention chinups. I was under the impression those were part of the physical."

From what I understand.  The Hand Grip Test is meant to be a measure of your ability to do chin ups.  But they do recommend practicing chiunups regularly.


----------



## ryan fitzy (25 Jun 2005)

I think the hand grip is just to test how strong you are, a guy needs if I'm correct 70 to pass and thats combined between both arms, I am a male and i am 5ft 6" 125lbs and i scored 143 on the grip test- so  its not vary hard, as for push ups,try using a little weight on your back while you do your push ups, you will not be able to do as many at a time but it really builds your muscles, I do 25 push ups 3 reps with 40 lbs on my back, then when i rest and try without weight i can do upwards of 60 at one time, might be one thing you could try, also try elevated push up, put your feet up on a chair and your hands on another chair, the fact thats theres nothing under you to touch and that you have to remain balanced builds your muscles, also don't work out the day before your test or the day of, hope this helps.


----------



## ExistancE (25 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the answers. This physical is sounding easier and easier... famous last words I bet.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (25 Jun 2005)

One thing Ive always wanted to know is, why do ppl bother taking their physical test if they know that they cant do the pushups portion of it? Do you think that somehow miraculously youll just be able to do 19 pushups when previously youve only been able to do 14? Do you think that the physical instructor is going to just let it pass that you cant complete the push-ups?

Theres nothing wrong with not being able to do the pushups, at one time I couldnt do 19 pushups either. But I made goddamn sure that when I went for my physical that I could do them. 

Wouldnt it make more sense to just re-schedule your physical test at a later date when you are more prepared.
1)Youll save time because you wont have to redo your physical over again. And you wont be wasting the recruiters time either.
2)Youll save 20$ (or whatever the price is) because you wont have to redo your physical.
3)Id rather start my carreer in the military off on a good foot. Failing the physical because you werent prepared doesnt look very good.

(Amsdell this isnt directed at you, just to new recruits in general)


----------



## LordOsborne (25 Jun 2005)

you raise a good point, SP. i failed my physical the first time, because i assumed my way of doing pushups was the right one (i was quickly proven wrong) and the re-test cost me 30$. 

make sure you can do it beforehand.. saves time and money


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (25 Jun 2005)

The push ups are tough to nail down partly because there are so many different accounts of what a "proper" push up is.  I've literally heard about 5 different stories regarding this.  The CF physical fitness guide indicates that you are supposed to have your hands under your shoulders, pointing forward, feet together blah blah blah.  But then I've spoken to several people who have done the physical and they have all given me different accounts of their physical test.  One guy didnn't have to have his hands directly under his shouders but was allowed to place them at any width apart just as long as they were pointing forward.  Another guy told me that he had to touch the instructors fist while still another guy told me that he had to go all the way down to the floor.  Some people had their feet together, other didn't.  So whats the deal...is it on the whim of the person who delivers the test (Being civilians they probably all have different ways of doing push ups).  Then you look at the PR videos and they show recruits at BMQ doing "regular push ups" as opposed to the ones they describe in the fitness guide.

I try and practice push-ups with my hands under my shoulder and then with my hands farther apart just to be on the safe side.  But you'd think that if they have indicated in the CF guide what a proper push up is then they should be making sure that its adhered to.  Why should one person have to do the much harder push ups (the hands under your shoulder) while some other person get to do the much easier ones?  There should be some more consistency.


----------



## Basic Person (25 Jun 2005)

Bad example here, but a week before the test, I could do ten (the proper way) so I crammed and did push-ups whenever I had time (was probably not very good since I didn't have much time to recover inbetween) but at the day of the test, with a little bit of will power, I was able to do twenty and passed. The grip test was very easy for me though... I don't know why cause I can only do one chinup so far x_x


----------



## fleeingjam (26 Jun 2005)

Do them everytime a commerical comes up on TV, drop and do 20 or something then next commerical try for 30 and see what you can max out till.


----------



## Blindspot (26 Jun 2005)

ExistancE said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answers. This physical is sounding easier and easier... famous last words I bet.



A recruiter just told me that 70% of applicants fail the Physical. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## coors (26 Jun 2005)

scince when do people have to pay for their physicals? I've never heard of that. The military always covered it when I did it.


----------



## Dakota (26 Jun 2005)

CF will pay for the first test. If you have to do a re-test, you have pay.


----------



## scottyeH? (26 Jun 2005)

Blindspot said:
			
		

> A recruiter just told me that 70% of applicants fail the Physical. Take that for what it's worth.



If that's so, sounds like theres a LOT of unfit people applying. Geez 19pushups, 19sits ups... is not HARD. If you have problems with it take 1month of training and I'm guessing you will succeed or you should.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jun 2005)

coors said:
			
		

> scince when do people have to pay for their physicals? I've never heard of that. The military always covered it when I did it.



_scince_ every time the applicant fails it and has to do it again.


----------



## coors (27 Jun 2005)

I guess that's why I wouldn't have known! 8)


----------



## Amsdell (27 Jun 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> One thing Ive always wanted to know is, why do ppl bother taking their physical test if they know that they cant do the pushups portion of it?



I'll answer this one anyways.  

The only reason I booked my test so early is because I've been told I may have a shot for summer training (yeah, even _this_ close to the deadline).  But I work in a school so I'm sick whenever the kids are sick, which translates to me having very recently lost a month+ of training (not to mention a huge chunk of winter) due to a bad cold that just wouldn't go away, and even more recently another two weeks due to food poisoning (I thank my hubby for that one).  I haven't realized I lost so much of the ground I gained working out regularly.  I'm not sure who's time I want to waste less, my recruiters' who may  have gotten me a spot this summer or the doctor's.  But either way I'll end up wasting someone's time this turn around and I'm genuinely sorry about it.  

Will it look really badly if I postpone my test for an extra few weeks?  And is it too late for me to do so, if my test is this Wednesday?


----------



## Amsdell (27 Jun 2005)

I just rebooked the test for July 20th.  I think failing would look much worse on my record than having to extend.  I just hope the recruiters who were helping me with the process won't be too upset.


----------



## Dakota (27 Jun 2005)

Amsdell: Bottom line is, if you don't think you can pass the PT, then don't do it. If you think you can dig down deep and pull of the push ups, then get your butt in there and do it. Even if it means tossing your cookies in the process. It seems that time is the essence for you, so if you think you can do it, go for it. Otherwise don't waste the money and time. It sucks when there are set backs. Keep your chin up and keep plugging away soldier.

Before I posted this I saw your additional post. Work hard on those push ups. You are right failing again would be worse.

Good luck.


----------



## Amsdell (27 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the kind words, Dakota.  I don't want to be the recruit who either barely scraped by or failed miserably.  I don't think I can handle a "try again later" in relation to something I want this badly.  A few weeks should give me the time to get really prepared and pass, if not with flying colors, then respectably.


----------



## Dakota (27 Jun 2005)

Good stuff. Keep that attitude and you will do fine.

All the best to you.


----------



## coors (27 Jun 2005)

One of the best ways to improve your push ups is topump off as many regular pushups as you can whether thats 50 or 5 whatever. Then imediately do 'girl' pushups, if you did as many regular ones as you can you should be able to do 5-6 more 'girly' ones. This helps you to build the smaller muscles in your chest ( the ones that are probably holding you back). Hope this helps


----------



## Fry (28 Jun 2005)

I'll pass on what I've learned from the past experience of the physical, and I thought I was ready for it.

I ran every day / second day, bout 3 clicks... did the pushups and situps with no problem.

When you get in that room, it's a whole different story. I was nervous bigtime, so my heartrate was up. They had steps there, and some dude on a cd giving instructions. Where I was nervous, I was also a bit shaky, and missed a few steps. Like, you're not allowed to put two feet on the middle step, and two of your feet have to be in a few inches on the top step. So she stopped me half way thru and said enough. I thought I had failed, but nope, she said my VO2 was good enough... thank god. Got to the pushups, Was goin perfect, goin at a good speed, till #16. Then arms started to buckle. I was very surprised, and disappointed, because this didn't happen before. I did #17. Arms buckled a little more. #18, Arms hurt shake uncontrollably. #19, took me like 8 seconds to get this one fully completed, but I pushed myself as hard as I could, got the 19th done. Then,  with no  considerable breather, situps. I could do like 50 at home. I got there, and after 10, started to feel the burn. I was like, wtf? The 19th situp felt like hell. This never happened to me before. I always could do at least 30, on my bad days.

What I'm saying is this. (Many have said it before). You can never be trained. The minimum won't just cut it. I trained, not well, but I could do a bit more than the minimum, and I still had problems. Prehaps it was the nervousness, I don't know... but if I had my time back, I would have trained much more. Acheiving the bare minimum was enough, but I made it quite clear that I was disappointed, and could do more... have done more while training for that day.. Oh well...


----------

